# Iupat???



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has ever worked for or been part of the international union of painters and allied trades? I recently moved to Wisconsin and have tried contacting them, left messages, etc. I actually met up with a guy from the local and said he could put me to work and now he won't return my phone calls. Just wondering if this is a fluke or if I am wasting my time.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

You may not be calling at the right time. Its the slowest point in the year for most contractors. I would probly just call once a week . Try and find out the system they use to hire. Some union locals wont let anyone new in unless everyone in local is hired. Some locals also hire directly through contractors. Kinda hard to say but keep calling just keep it short and make it like your eager to get to work.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

strange do they have an office


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Call http://www.iupatdc7.com/contractors/contractors/108.pdf

http://www.iupatdc7.com/contractors/contractors/781d.pdf

http://www.iupatdc7.com/contractors/contractors/802.pdf

http://www.iupatdc7.com/contractors/contractors/934.pdf

http://contractors.buildingpros.com/build/state/Wisconsin.html?gclid=CIqD8dHeyrwCFa9FMgod0lQA6Q


----------

